# Right shoulder blade pain after eating



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

Does everyone else have symptoms like these from IBS? For the last year or so, I have had pain underneath my right shoulder blade, sometimes with nausea and vomiting. Eating (especially high fat stuff) makes it worse. My stools are also more frequent, softer and lighter colored than they used to be. I went first to my GP & he referred me to a GI doctor, thinking I probably had gallstones. The GI said I had an irritable bowel, but my symptoms don't seem to fit the medical definition of IBS--I don't have lower abdominal pain, constipation, diarrhea, bloating, gas, etc, and the pain does not get better (or change at all)if I have a bowel movement. The tests he did were gastric endoscopy, ultrasound of the abdomen, liver blood tests and amylase/lipase (blood tests mainly for acute pancreatitis). Also, 3 years ago I had 3 "attacks" of VERY severe pain in the shoulder blade area, which eventually spread throughout my abdomen so much that it was excruciating just to move, and I developed pleurisy (lung inflammation). The pain went away completely in a few days each time and the episodes were a few months apart. Once it was so bad that I almost called an ambulance, but moving was so painful that I couldn't stand to get up to find my phone. I couldn't afford to go to a doctor back then, so I never found out what was wrong with me, but the symptoms matched those for gallbladder or pancreatic pain in medical books. Anyway, my GI doctor has given me a prescription for metoclopramide(Reglan)for nausea and basically told me not to bother him again. I know IBS can cause severe symptoms, but I'm not convinced that is my problem. Does anyone know of a good website where I could ask a doctor about these symptoms (and receive an answer)? Sorry this post is so long. Thank you.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Every once in a while over the last 17 years (two years before getting IBS) I've had episodes of repeated, stabbing pain under my right shoulderblade. I've always just assumed it's gas trapped in the small intestine. Or maybe a muscle spasm. Applying a heating pad, or massage, seems to help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

This sounds like gallbladder pain to me. People with malfunctioning gallbladders can have pain where you describe it. Mention it to your doctor.------------------I may seem angry 'cause I amI might sound sad 'cause I amMy words may ring with joybecause I am glad,The beauty is that I AM!!!I AM!!I AM!!--- Hope


----------



## HAK (Sep 19, 1999)

Hello...what you described sounds definitely like a gallbladder problem to me. As a matter of fact, I just went through an abdominal ultrasound to rule out gallstones. I noticed that you had that test done, and it must have been normal. If I were you, I would go get another opinion from a different GI or regular doctor and describe these symtoms. Then I'd ask them to do another ultrasound and definitely a gallbladder function study! Good luck...hope someone will help you!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

It sounds like gall bladder problems to me also.Linda


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

My dgr had the same kind of symptoms and had the ultrasound and they found no stones. They then did the function test on her and found that her gallbladder only working 25 percent of time, and said that is what was causing her pain. I had pain that started under my rt ribcage and radiated to my back and thought it may be gallbladdr last fall with I had this first attack of whatever I am having. The dr I went to then ordered a ultrasound, which came back negative for gallstones, but he said that if the stones were in the bile duct they wouldn't show on the ultra sound. But he thought that since I was also having lower stomach pain and some diarrhea that it may be IBS and said I should have a colon test. Well it went away and I didn't have the test only to have another bad attack six mo latter, which I am still struggling with. Went to Gastro dr this time and they did the same blood test you had and he has ordered a sigmoidoscopy, but says he is sure it is IBS. If I were you I would ask for the gallbladder function test. Good luck to you.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I have had upper shoulder blade pain and right side pain under my rib cage for about 5 yrs. now. They thought it was my gallbladder but they could never find stones so I have to live with it. It is very difficult at times.What is the specific gallbladder test that you are talking about. I am very curious.Thanks


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

rutteja I have to agree with HAK. I have had my gallbladder tested because I was also having these pains. Mine was caused by GERD and also found during the test that my gallbladder does not function at normal capacity. So fatty foods do effect me. The gallbladder test is easy. Conferred with a surgeon who had suggested that I DO NOT have my gallbladder removed. He said it was not bad enough. I just watch my fatty foods and I am find. But at least I know now what it was.Mark


----------



## penelope (Feb 16, 2005)

I agree w/ everyone else that thinks gallbladder. Had all the same symptoms for years. All the tests showed a normal gallbladder. Even the gallbladder scan(forget the name). Finally a surgeon took it out based on symptoms-not tests-(he told me the tests miss 50% of problems!) and my gallbladder was full of scar tissue and according to pathology report had not been funtioning for years.I felt much better right away.So I guess you need a dr. that doesn't just rely on test results.Tests can be wrong. Good Luckpenelope


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

I have pain under my left shoulder blade. I have this pain when I have gas or need to go to the bathroom. The first time that I experienced this pain was after having laser surgery in my abdomen. I, like you was ready to call 911 until my sister-in-law said it could be air trapped in my body from the surgery; the same thing happened to her. The bad part is that now it is a reoccuring pain. Just one more symptom that I have to live with! Best of luck to, Bonnie


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2000)

Definately sounds like your gallbladder.You do not need to have gallstones to be diagnosed with gallbladder disease. There are two kinds of symptoms you may have-symptoms due to disease of the gallbladder include abdominal fullness,vague pain in the upper right abdominal area. Usually occurs following a meal high in fat or a fried meal.If you had a stone that was blocking a duct you can experience a fever,have excruciating upper right abdominal pain that radiates to the back or right shoulder.Usually nausea and vomiting are present. It is also usually noticed a few hours after a heavy meal. Also, you usually cannot find a comfortable position and you may become restless.I would definately find a new GI doctor. If the pain comes back again, go to the emergency room.Please get it checked again. Don't give up!!!!!Good luck and let me know how it goes.


----------

